# New buck fight part II



## compaq4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice story and battle on this buck encounter.

http://huntervids.com/videos/on-the-road-buck-fight-ii/


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Always fun to watch, the young buck has been practicing somewhere as it did quite well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Great video! They were definitely in the right place at the right time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SLink (Jun 9, 2013)

Would love to see something like that live.


----------

